# Blue Star Line Tony Cheshire



## Cheshire (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi,
this is probably a long shot but I was wondering if there's anyone out there who knew and/or worked with my Grandad Tony Cheshire. He worked for Blue Star Line between around 1947-1996ish and I'm told he was the youngest person to become a Captain for Blue Star Line! I'm also told he was known as Sunshine Cheshire to some people. He sadly died last year but I was just wondering if anyone out there knew him or had any stories about him. 
Thanks!
Fran


----------



## Lecky Dave (Aug 26, 2020)

It would be better to try the Blue Star facebook page, there are definitely people on there who knew Tony Cheshire. He was Captain o the Fremantle Star before I joined it in September 1977. I never actually met him myself.


----------



## niggle (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi,

You could also look at www.bluestarline.org and ask to put a message on the logbook section, I knew of him also but did not sail with him either.


----------



## Dave Bentley (May 21, 2021)

Cheshire said:


> Hi,
> this is probably a long shot but I was wondering if there's anyone out there who knew and/or worked with my Grandad Tony Cheshire. He worked for Blue Star Line between around 1947-1996ish and I'm told he was the youngest person to become a Captain for Blue Star Line! I'm also told he was known as Sunshine Cheshire to some people. He sadly died last year but I was just wondering if anyone out there knew him or had any stories about him.
> Thanks!
> Fran





Cheshire said:


> Hi,
> this is probably a long shot but I was wondering if there's anyone out there who knew and/or worked with my Grandad Tony Cheshire. He worked for Blue Star Line between around 1947-1996ish and I'm told he was the youngest person to become a Captain for Blue Star Line! I'm also told he was known as Sunshine Cheshire to some people. He sadly died last year but I was just wondering if anyone out there knew him or had any stories about him.
> Thanks!
> Fran


Hi, I sailed with your Grandfather on I think was the Avelona Star. or Sister Ships. I found him a true gentleman / great Captain I was at the time Chief Engineer. I think !, ,he had a 
Foolsctrap book with all the ships he had sailed on and list of the crews. (I wish now I had done the same) I know you with all miss him terribly.

My Best Regards Dave Bentley.


----------



## rod hesp (Mar 6, 2017)

Cheshire said:


> Hi,
> this is probably a long shot but I was wondering if there's anyone out there who knew and/or worked with my Grandad Tony Cheshire. He worked for Blue Star Line between around 1947-1996ish and I'm told he was the youngest person to become a Captain for Blue Star Line! I'm also told he was known as Sunshine Cheshire to some people. He sadly died last year but I was just wondering if anyone out there knew him or had any stories about him.
> Thanks!
> Fran


hi Rod Hesp 
sailed with Tony on the Columbia, Canadian and California Star between 1965 -1978


----------



## rod hesp (Mar 6, 2017)

rod hesp said:


> hi Rod Hesp
> sailed with Tony on the Columbia, Canadian and California Star between 1965 -1978





rod hesp said:


> hi Rod Hesp
> sailed with Tony on the Columbia, Canadian and California Star between 1965 -1978


great guy good captain
my thoughts


----------



## AndrewMAshton (Apr 1, 2006)

Cheshire said:


> Hi,
> this is probably a long shot but I was wondering if there's anyone out there who knew and/or worked with my Grandad Tony Cheshire. He worked for Blue Star Line between around 1947-1996ish and I'm told he was the youngest person to become a Captain for Blue Star Line! I'm also told he was known as Sunshine Cheshire to some people. He sadly died last year but I was just wondering if anyone out there knew him or had any stories about him.
> Thanks!
> Fran


Hello Fran, very sad to hear of your grandads passing, you have my condolences. I sailed with your Grandad twice, on the California or Columbia star and the New Zealand Star in Angola during the war of independence, I remember him well. Both times I was a cadet and Tony was the life and soul of the party, very quick with the quips, very good jokes and great at accents, also a very good skipper who was a pleasure to sail with. I can understand why he would be known as 'Sunshine' as he was often ready with a joke. In Angola there were few facilities ashore and the war was extensively covered by the British Media, we were the only British ship in Luanda so became the local for the BBC, ITV etc. we used to have a film night and it attracted more than the usual crowd from the media, halfway through the film the man from the BBC knocked his beer over and a voice from the back piped up, 'Our man in Angola cleaning the floor of the New Zealand Star', at the time all reports in the media were preceded by 'Our man in...............'. On that trip the heating broke down and we were on our way to New York in January and I have a picture of your grandad having his Christmas dinner in a heavy overcoat, scarf and cap. When we arrived in New York we had an empty container on deck, it had been used to bring stores to Angola from the UK (long story) and 'someone' forgot to declare, your poor grandad was hauled to court and the ship, if I remember correctly, was fined 5,000 dollars, for an empty container, knowing your grandad and the British MN at the time we will have all helped him drown his sorrows that night. What I can tell you is he will have had a great life, I only did 12 years and had good fun, was well paid, visited some fantastic places and met some great people, your grandad included, good luck, Andrew Ashton


----------



## Cheshire (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi Andrew,
Thank you so much for your message it's put a smile on mine and my dad's face. I've had messages from a few wonderful people who worked with him both on here and the Blue Star Line facebook group and they've been a great comfort as I've missed hearing his stories from his journies around the world. Thank you so much for your message, I hope you're doing well. Fran.


----------



## Grossartig (Dec 16, 2021)

Hello Fran
I sailed with your grandfather on the Queensland Star in 1978, I was 4th engineer, chief was John Birch, he was a smashing man and great skipper, the best compliment I can pay is that it was one of the happiest ships I sailed on, 4 weeks down, 8 weeks on the coast loading frozen lamb the old way (by hand 😆) and 4 weeks back up, great memories and sorry to hear of his passing
Dave Grossart


----------



## dave coe (Sep 25, 2016)

Dave Bentley said:


> Hi, I sailed with your Grandfather on I think was the Avelona Star. or Sister Ships. I found him a true gentleman / great Captain I was at the time Chief Engineer. I think !, ,he had a
> Foolsctrap book with all the ships he had sailed on and list of the crews. (I wish now I had done the same) I know you with all miss him terribly.
> 
> My Best Regards Dave Bentley.


I remember Captain Cheshire and yourself Dave from my time on the California and Columbia Star.


----------



## ds3mavin (10 mo ago)

I sailed with Almeria Star, late 80s. Hi to all crew mates. Electrical Engr. Officer, under the command of Captain. C. Bufton, very good man,


----------

